# Llama M87 9mm or Ruger p90 .45



## stonefly (Jan 28, 2011)

Okay so I'm new to the forums but I've been into firearms for a long time. I've been doing a lot of research and I have narrowed my choices down to 2 possible candidates. the llama m87 or the ruger p90. I shoot mostly targets but I would like a weapon I can carry around and afford to shoot when I want to. I plan to compete with the weapon at my local range in the amateur group. Here are the pros and cons I see with each pistol. Any advice would be phenomenal.

Llama m87 9mm para- $400 (well below book price approx $900 in current condition)

Pros-
rare
likely to hold value
affordable to shoot (9mm)
built to be a target pistol
95% condition
adjustable sights
uses beretta 92 magazines
high magazine cap
larger magazine release (i have small hands, medium size gloves fit nice and snug)
extremely intimidating

Cons-
More expensive initial investment
rare (hard to find parts)
less stopping power in a personal defense situation
haven't found any reviews

Ruger P90 .45acp $225 (also below book value)

Pros-
inexpensive initial investment
been told they are freakishly reliable
the one that i'm looking at has less than 50 rounds through it
extra stopping power with .45acp
good if i'm out in the sticks. get it covered in crap and it'll still fire
it'll fire any rounds I stick in it

Cons-
fixed sights (adjustable available for approx $80)
cost of ammunition
not sure about accuracy
heavy (not too big of an issue)
low magazine capacity
not crazy about the safety and decocker system being on the slide
not sure about it holding its value

That's what I've gathered after researching these firearms online and going and holding them at my local shop. I do own two other pistols and various rifles. I like my Walther SP-22 M2 but the trigger sucks and .22lr just isnt as fun and has little stopping power. My Smith and Wesson Model 12 is great but its just not a competition ready gun and I would prefer another automatic. (Unless I can find the right price on a 1970's Dan Wesson .357 magnum.)


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Go with the Ruger. I had one for years, and it was completely reliable and VERY accurate. It looks like a heavy weapon (appears large), but it's not really all that heavy for a full-size .45 ACP (Colt 1911 weighs 5 ounces more). Kinda thick, though, and concealment holsters might be hard to find.

And on your concern about it "holding its value"; well, I can pretty much guarantee you can get $225 back out of a lightly-used Ruger P-90 in a private sale.

You break one spring in that Llama, and you're all done; parts are usually hard to find for imports that weren't made and imported for many many years. Ruger will be able to repair P-90s for decades, not that I think you'll be able break anything on it -- even if you try. :mrgreen:

Here's an article on the P-90:
http://hunting.about.com/od/guns/l/aastruger45p90a.htm

Not highly refined or super smooth, but they are great guns, in my opinion.


----------



## Sandvoss1 (Aug 9, 2012)

*Are you selling the Ruger P90?*



stonefly said:


> Okay so I'm new to the forums but I've been into firearms for a long time. I've been doing a lot of research and I have narrowed my choices down to 2 possible candidates. the llama m87 or the ruger p90. I shoot mostly targets but I would like a weapon I can carry around and afford to shoot when I want to. I plan to compete with the weapon at my local range in the amateur group. Here are the pros and cons I see with each pistol. Any advice would be phenomenal.
> 
> Llama m87 9mm para- $400 (well below book price approx $900 in current condition)
> 
> ...


Are you selling this Ruger P90 for $225.00 or is that what you paid for it?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Llama never was a well-made brand.
Spanish pistols were never particularly good. Even the Star (Star Bonifacio Echeverria, S.A.) had continuing quality-control difficulties.
I own a Star PD, and it has given me good service, but I wouldn't buy another Spanish pistol for self-protection, or even for sporting, purposes.

Click on: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Llama_firearms
See the paragraphs dealing with Q/C problems with the Ruby pistols sold to the French military.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

If these are your 2 choices get the Ruger.
Holds it value........... $225 bucks are you serious?
It will never be worth less then $225 unless it no longer works.

Llama pistols aren't are because they are collector items they are rare for the reason you can't find a Ford Granada anymore. None of them are left in working order.

RCG


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

The thread starter hasn't visited in the last year-and-a-half; I assume he figured-out what to do and did it, so I think it's safe to close this one.


----------

